# Britney Spears: The Music



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

A place to extol the virtues of her music; in case I'm missing out. Note I said "music."


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Asterix77 (Oct 17, 2015)

Right......let me think.........let me think some more......when I'm done thinking I might have a contribution here


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Asterix77 said:


> Right......let me think.........let me think some more......when I'm done thinking I might have a contribution here


I don't mean to rush you...but it all hangs on you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

The way she coordinates the direction vectors that dictate how she shakes her booty is actually based on a complex microtonal derivation of the fibonacci series.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I heard she farts uncontrollably and has terrible hygiene.


----------



## Asterix77 (Oct 17, 2015)

Still thinking....


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

My favorite song of hers:






She was kinda sane until 2004...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^^  She doesn't seem to have much of a voice - and this song doesn't have much of a tune either...

The reason for her appeal passes me by - but then I remember my parents saying much the same thing when we were watching Top of the Pops, circa 1964.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^  She doesn't seem to have much of a voice - and this song doesn't have much of a tune either...
> 
> The reason for her appeal passes me by - but then I remember my parents saying much the same thing when we were watching Top of the Pops, circa 1964.


And in 1964 a lot of pop music was rather good.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^  She doesn't seem to have much of a voice - and this song doesn't have much of a tune either...
> 
> The reason for her appeal passes me by - but then I remember my parents saying much the same thing when we were watching Top of the Pops, circa 1964.


And half of the time it is not even she that is singing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

Sloe said:


> And half of the time it is not even she that is singing.


What?? Next you'll be telling me that it's not Stephen Hawking's voice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

Sloe said:


> And half of the time it is not even she that is singing.


Is that the good half then?


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I like her songs "Toxic" and "Break The Ice" :angel:


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> And in 1964 a lot of pop music was rather good.


Says the old man.

Now I was born just in time to remember her at the height of her powers... and GOOD LORD did I ever hate anyone as much as I hated her (aside from maybe, my older sister). My unsullied ears could not fathom that such horrid sounds could escape from a simple Sony CD player... I fully understand your pain.

Yet what do you know listening to it from the fresh and experienced perspective of a 20 year old I find myself quiet enjoying this one...






... with it's accompanying video, that is.

Now granted, you have to catch me in the rare mood. Doesn't change the fact that I think BOMT is quiet a well written song... if absolutely dated. Even then, it evokes nostalgia - no doubt to my generation only. Not everyone has to be the Beatles, Queen or Led Zeppelin *shrug*

^ "Break the Ice" ain't bad either


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's an interesting summation of Ms. Spears from Slate Magazine back in 2011: "Femme fatale? The fleshly sirens we associate with that term inhabit a different planet than Britney Spears. On her records, Britney is barely even femme: Not a girl, not a woman, not quite a human, she's an eerie blank, a ghost adrift in the mix. But Spears' blankness gives her songwriter-producers the opportunity to go nuts, taking wild liberties with beats, melodies, and effects. Britney's star power, meanwhile, provides cover for the weirdness—anything she records, no matter how strange, instantly becomes pop. She may be a terrible musician; she's certainly the most awkward performer of any major diva. But she is a great avant-gardist." 

Apparently, from their estimation, she makes a good blank canvas for Max Martin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

A great, eerie, blank avant-gardist! Who knew?


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> Here's an interesting summation of Ms. Spears from Slate Magazine back in 2011: "Femme fatale? The fleshly sirens we associate with that term inhabit a different planet than Britney Spears. On her records, Britney is barely even femme: Not a girl, not a woman, not quite a human, she's an eerie blank, a ghost adrift in the mix. But Spears' blankness gives her songwriter-producers the opportunity to go nuts, taking wild liberties with beats, melodies, and effects. Britney's star power, meanwhile, provides cover for the weirdness-anything she records, no matter how strange, instantly becomes pop. She may be a terrible musician; she's certainly the most awkward performer of any major diva. But she is a great avant-gardist."
> 
> Apparently, from their estimation, she makes a good blank canvas for Max Martin.


I've long had the impression all you had to do to be an art critic is stack a bunch of fancy sounding words together and hope to god you can last long enough to finish submitting your tripe before you get the urge to tear it up and never ever again express your benignly nonsensical opinion in public.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

For those who hate the music of Britney Spears because she doesnt have a "good voice", I have one question : Do you think its quite a BORING universe if all female singers sound like Callas or Streisand? And what is wrong with auto-tune? It is there to enhance the voice (or lack of it) of the singer for the listening pleasure of the audience- it is RECORDED MUSIC after all..which means that one has to put all elements ( instruments and other available enhancements) to make the record sound good. :angel:


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Beethoven456 (Dec 21, 2015)

i love her shes awesome


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Lucifer Saudade said:


> I'll just leave this here...


It actually doesn't sound too bad with counterpoint. I do sense some trolling here though  - 'Agitato', hehe, plus the chorus is 'faded out' by the counterpoint. Overall, there's a definite Bach feel to this version.


----------

